# (LDAR) I have a subhuman recessed lower jaw, will mewing fix it?



## BornAgainChad (Dec 5, 2018)

Or should I just opt for surgery?
I'm 18 y/o so I'm wondering if mewing will give me some growth or not. I'm so recessed that I'm wondering if mewing is even an option at this point. 

My jawline appears totally different when I make the top and bottom row of front teeth meet. This is just how it looks when I make my molars meet instead. But since I already now how hideous I look when I bite down normally, I just make it appear larger around foids instead, and it makes a world of difference.

https://unsee.cc/97bed55a/


----------



## future chadlite (Dec 5, 2018)

mewing wont do anything significant im afraid boyo


----------



## BornAgainChad (Dec 5, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> mewing wont do anything significant im afraid boyo


Well fuark, it can't be that bad, can it? Guess I better start saving for surgery.

I wish I never mouth-breathed.


----------



## future chadlite (Dec 5, 2018)

dude, mew for now
keep mewing hard until u get enough money and then look at ur face,


----------



## Nibba (Dec 5, 2018)

BornAgainChad said:


> Or should I just opt for surgery?
> I'm 18 y/o so I'm wondering if mewing will give me some growth or not. I'm so recessed that I'm wondering if mewing is even an option at this point.
> 
> My jawline appears totally different when I make the top and bottom row of front teeth meet. This is just how it looks when I make my molars meet instead. But since I already now how hideous I look when I bite down normally, I just make it appear larger around foids instead, and it makes a world of difference.
> ...


My chin used to look like that at 18. Keep mewing


----------



## Madness (Dec 5, 2018)

You have a terrible overbite get it fixed


----------



## BornAgainChad (Dec 5, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> dude, mew for now
> keep mewing hard until u get enough money and then look at ur face,



Well, I actually used to have an even worse off jaw when I was 15. But since I've been changing my mouth habits since I was 16, there seems to be a bit of an imrovement. 

I'll just keep on mewing and saving up, and if things get better, I won't need surgery.


----------



## HorseFace (Dec 5, 2018)

You and me both, i turned 18 today and im mewing for now untill surgery at like 20. Since the face is barely still in development you could hope to see some extremely small changes, mostly unoticable. But after 20 or 21 you'll be better of just getting surgery. That is what im gonna do atleast.

Im guessing your not a mouth breather but have had bad posture in your teens?


----------



## BornAgainChad (Dec 5, 2018)

HorseFace said:


> You and me both, i turned 18 today and im mewing for now untill surgery at like 20. Since the face is barely still in development you could hope to see some extremely small changes, mostly unoticable. But after 20 or 21 you'll be better of just getting surgery. That is what im gonna do atleast.
> 
> Im guessing your not a mouth breather but have had bad posture in your teens?


It's actually a combination of both. When I slept, I breathed through my mouth instead of my nostrils to avoid choking on my saliva. I think I might still have a lot of development left though.

I could pull up an old picture of me when I was 15 if anyone wants though, my jaw looked even worse. 



Nibba said:


> My chin used to look like that at 18. Keep mewing


How much more development did u get? In what period of time should I expect results?


----------



## Nibba (Dec 5, 2018)

BornAgainChad said:


> How much more development did u get? In what period of time should I expect results?


https://looksmax.org/threads/gtfih-i-am-the-greatest-looksmaxer-since-orb.3211/#post-46736

Peep vid


----------



## Final82 (Dec 5, 2018)

Surgery - jaw and chin implant / augmentation


----------



## HorseFace (Dec 5, 2018)

BornAgainChad said:


> It's actually a combination of both. When I slept, I breathed through my mouth instead of my nostrils to avoid choking on my saliva. I think I might still have a lot of development left though.
> 
> I could pull up an old picture of me when I was 15 if anyone wants though, my jaw looked even worse.
> 
> ...



I see. Sleeping with mouth open alone shouldn't do that much danmage tho unless you slept with it really open. But anyway if you haven't allready. Fixing posture is crucial, mewing wont work if you dont.
Your upper jaw is kinda recessed aswell


----------



## BornAgainChad (Dec 5, 2018)

HorseFace said:


> I see. Sleeping with mouth open alone shouldn't do that much danmage tho unless you slept with it really open. But anyway if you haven't allready. Fixing posture is crucial, mewing wont work if you dont.


Do I just align my molars together to experience growth, or do I also have to push my tongue against the roof of my mouth? What position should my tongue be in?



Nibba said:


> https://looksmax.org/threads/gtfih-i-am-the-greatest-looksmaxer-since-orb.3211/#post-46736
> 
> Peep vid


I can def see a big change in the jaw in just one year. I'm excited to see my results in a year now. My puberty is late so this might work even better.


----------



## Nibba (Dec 5, 2018)

BornAgainChad said:


> I can def see a big change in the jaw in just one year. I'm excited to see my results in a year now. My puberty is late so this might work even better


It works. I didn't even start consistently mewing till march


----------



## BornAgainChad (Dec 5, 2018)

Nibba said:


> It works. I didn't even start consistently mewing till march


Consistent as in all day right?
It's fascinating how quickly you changed your lower facial profile. I wish I discovered this when I was younger lol.


----------



## HorseFace (Dec 5, 2018)

BornAgainChad said:


> Do I just align my molars together to experience growth, or do I also have to push my tongue against the roof of my mouth? What position should my tongue be in?
> 
> 
> I can def see a big change in the jaw in just one year. I'm excited to see my results in a year now. My puberty is late so this might work even better.





Tounge should be in roof of mouth starting a little behind your front teeth and try to rest as much as you can of your tounge on the rest of the roof of your mouth.

Not sure about the molar thing but dont clench your teeth atleast.

You need to chin tuck


----------



## Insomniac (Dec 5, 2018)

Damn. Kind of similar to my jaw..

Gonna need surgery to fix that bro.


----------



## Deleted member 399 (Dec 5, 2018)

BSSO


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Dec 5, 2018)

It's over for your chin. Mewing won't do shit for that I'm sorry bro


----------



## Nibba (Dec 5, 2018)

BornAgainChad said:


> Consistent as in all day right?
> It's fascinating how quickly you changed your lower facial profile. I wish I discovered this when I was younger lol.


Yeah like I'd catch myself mouth breathin while showering and shit and have to correct it. Soon it becomes second nature


----------



## BornAgainChad (Dec 5, 2018)

Psychonaut said:


> It's over for your chin. Mewing won't do shit for that I'm sorry bro


I don't know, I think I'll wait a couple years before I'll call it over. My hormones are finally kicking in, so I could experience some more growth. I know because my skin is super oily all the time.


HorseFace said:


> Tounge should be in roof of mouth starting a little behind your front teeth and try to rest as much as you can of your tounge on the rest of the roof of your mouth.
> 
> Not sure about the molar thing but dont clench your teeth atleast.
> 
> You need to chin tuck



I clenched my teeth thinking it would speed up the process, but normal people don't clench. Thanks for posting that video btw, super helpful and answered a lot of my questions.


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Dec 5, 2018)

BornAgainChad said:


> I don't know, I think I'll wait a couple years before I'll call it over. My hormones are finally kicking in, so I could experience some more growth. I know because my skin is super oily all the time.


You're already 18 though so I'm not sure if you have enough time for any more significant growth that will fix the jaw. Your jaw will probably stay that way...you might need surgery.


----------



## TaCopineEstMoche (Dec 5, 2018)

BSSO or a sliding genioplasty


----------



## NormieCel666 (Dec 5, 2018)

Lost fat
from there I read that your hyod bone responsable for show dams apple can be trained
dont worry boyo alway you can faking, also have the same problem
Do you have maloclussion?


----------



## BornAgainChad (Dec 5, 2018)

Psychonaut said:


> You're already 18 though so I'm not sure if you have enough time for any more significant growth that will fix the jaw. Your jaw will probably stay that way...you might need surgery.


My puberty is late though, I'm still kind of boyish looking for someone my age.


NormieCel666 said:


> Lost fat
> from there I read that your hyod bone responsable for show dams apple can be trained
> dont worry boyo alway you can faking, also have the same problem
> Do you have maloclussion?


I'm already low BF%, I just have large masseter muscles giving me the appearance of a wide, fat face. Plus, my lower jaw is far back into my neck and my Adam's apple makes it look like I have two chins. I'm good at faking when I'm out in public, though. I call it "male makeup" .
And yeah, I have a maloclussion.



TaCopineEstMoche said:


> BSSO or a sliding genioplasty


Which one is the cheapest?


----------



## BornAgainChad (Dec 6, 2018)

Mewing is causing my chin to hurt, is that a good thing?


----------



## androidcel (Dec 6, 2018)

BornAgainChad said:


> Mewing is causing my chin to hurt, is that a good thing?


My whole mouth hurt and felt strange when i started mewing so i gues its pretty normal.


----------



## 11gaijin (Dec 6, 2018)

No dude, mewing won’t do anything


----------



## BornAgainChad (Dec 6, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> No dude, mewing won’t do anything


Even if I cycle a shitload of hgh?


----------



## androidcel (Dec 6, 2018)

BornAgainChad said:


> Even if I cycle a shitload of hgh?


Good luck for finding good hgh source


----------



## BornAgainChad (Dec 6, 2018)

androidcel said:


> Good luck for finding good hgh source


But... peptides. I could just blast that shit if I wanted.


----------



## HorseFace (Dec 6, 2018)

androidcel said:


> Good luck for finding good hgh source




Hold up does that shit make your bones grow significantly more in late stages of puberty. Maxilla, cheekbones and jaw and shit? 


Because if so im paying fucking whatever ngl


----------



## androidcel (Dec 6, 2018)

HorseFace said:


> Hold up does that shit make your bones grow significantly more in late stages of puberty. Maxilla, cheekbones and jaw and shit?
> 
> 
> Because if so im paying fucking whatever ngl


I don't think HGH alone does much but with mk4 it has pretty good effects for facial growth. Ask @Madness he knows more about this topic.


----------



## Madness (Dec 6, 2018)

androidcel said:


> I don't think HGH alone does much but with mk4 it has pretty good effects for facial growth. Ask @Madness he knows more about this topic.


Mk wont do much since it doesn't produce much gh/igf1. An extremely high dose of hgh or using my extreme peptide cycle could yeild some bone growth. however it could look weird af like rich piana


----------



## HorseFace (Dec 6, 2018)

Madness said:


> Mk wont do much since it doesn't produce much gh/igf1. An extremely high dose of hgh or using my extreme peptide cycle could yeild some bone growth. however it could look weird af like rich piana



Right. Fuck i aint about that. I've allready fucked up my face Enough.

Not that i understand this shit but wouldn't just making the bones grow in general no matter how much allow them to be in a much easier state of remodeling?


----------



## FaceandHFD (Dec 6, 2018)

mewing is the biggest cope ever tbh. cant see your pic since it was deleted. you probably need BSSO + genio judging from previous replies.


----------

